
Apple ≠ Sony: Why Apple Can Succeed Post-Jobs - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/26/apple-%E2%89%A0-sony-why-apple-can-succeed-post-jobs/
======
sidcool
A rebuttal was expected from M.G.Seigler

